# I Want Stephanie Miller Back!



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

I want Stephanie Miller to come back to the 12am - 2am (PT) time slot on CH 146! Two hours of Lynn Samuels is enough for one day! 

I also want all three hours of the Thom Hartmann Show LIVE!


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

As of this week, Miller is on 146 from 6 to 9 PM Eastern.


----------

